# Barley fodder???



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi all,
Hay is pretty expensive (for me) around here. I was searching on the internet and stumbled onto barley fodder. I just want some pros and cons...... sounds like its cheaper than hay and its really healthy. Its supposed to have a 16% protein, so that sounds good!

Thanks,
@healthyishappy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have to be extremely careful about mold with fodder.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> You have to be extremely careful about mold with fodder.


Can't you see the mold?


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

Barley should be a fine variation with other fodder. My goats feed from the field, but they also get lucerne based pellets, lucern - I think you call that alfalfa - oath hay and cut offs from fruit and vegetable from time to time.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

RhinoWhite said:


> Barley should be a fine variation with other fodder. My goats feed from the field, but they also get lucerne based pellets, lucern - I think you call that alfalfa - oath hay and cut offs from fruit and vegetable from time to time.


They would get hay too. But i've heard of people feeding JUST the fodder. They say its really healthy!


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I tried feeding mine supplemental fodder for a few weeks and they nibbled it a bit, but were for the most part offended by it. I'm hoping to get my system repaired and running again so I can grow it for my pigs, and plan to give it another shot with the goats, but I'm not expecting much.


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

healthyishappy said:


> They would get hay too. But i've heard of people feeding JUST the fodder. They say its really healthy!


Mine aren't too eager on hay. Barley is good, one needs to look at the nutrients, though. I'd be concerned that the variety of nutrients and minerals doesn't cover all the goat needs.

Here somebody used barley on a hydroponic system to feed sheep. It worked very well for him:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Calistar said:


> I tried feeding mine supplemental fodder for a few weeks and they nibbled it a bit, but were for the most part offended by it. I'm hoping to get my system repaired and running again so I can grow it for my pigs, and plan to give it another shot with the goats, but I'm not expecting much.


Did you give them hay while they were fed the fodder though???
I don't know about you and your goats but mine get ONLY hay, no pasture. So I think they would welcome eating it!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

RhinoWhite said:


> Mine aren't too eager on hay. Barley is good, one needs to look at the nutrients, though. I'd be concerned that the variety of nutrients and minerals doesn't cover all the goat needs.
> 
> Here somebody used barley on a hydroponic system to feed sheep. It worked very well for him:


I can't see how hay would be any better.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes, they got hay. The fodder was just a supplement. Mine are on a dry lot, so I thought they'd be excited about the fresh grass too. Some nibbled the tops a little, but none ate much, and they wouldn't touch the root mass, which was half of the fodder mat. 

But I raise Nigerians, and purebred ones at that. You might have better luck with goats that aren't so lofty


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

healthyishappy said:


> I can't see how hay would be any better.


Hay is mostly dry.
Fodder is mostly water.
So, it takes way more fodder than hay for them to have the amount of dry matter that they need.
I don't have any personal experience but I have seen it discussed quite a bit on other forums.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

OMG here we go again 
NO NO NO 
Fodder is 95 % water your stock can not eat enough to get the nutrition they need. in short your stock will starve if that is all you feed.
if your goat eats 5 lbs of hay a day to get the same nutrition the goat will need to eat 15 lbs of fodder. goats just can not eat three times there normal intake. could you eat three whoppers? i i find that all i can eat is a Jr whopper eating three would make me sick.
Fodder is a great supplemental feed great vitamins BUT NOT A WHOLE FEED

then lets talk time you have to harvest the fodder clean the trays fill the trays check the chlorine level (to prevent mold) then feed
I had a fodder system that would produce up to 900 lbs of fodder a day. but it reduced my hay consumption just 250 lbs a day
I ran it for 3 years and the 2 1/2 hours a day to run it didn't pencil out


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You'll still need to feed extra calcium. because the barley fodder is going to tip the scales in the phosphorus direction.

Keep in mind you need at least a 2:1 calcium phosphorus ratio.

But with a protein level that high, you aren't going to want to add too much alfalfa in order to do that, because as well as being high in calcium, it is also high in protein. Too much protein causes problems too.

I see value in fodder mainly for supplying very available nutrition when your hay is of lesser quality. Some years good hay just can't be found. But you still need the roughage and dry matter from the hay to keep the rumen healthy.

I encourage you to start on a small, manageable scale if you want to try it. Don't depend on this completely, and to keep giving hay while you do.

You only have a few goats currently, and that gives you freedom to experiment that people with larger herds simply don't have.

Sprouting grains (Not all the way to fodder, but same principle) is one of the ways I was able to keep my herd alive last winter when I lost all my hay to flooding and then mold. The extra nutrition really did help them handle the stress of that horrible winter. 

But it wasn't the entirety of what I fed them. I also depended a lot on storebought alfalfa products (pellets and cubes, both) and various salt licks, as well as 2 different kinds of minerals, both sheep and goat minerals. And shutting them out of the barn every time there was going to be a break in the rain for an hour or two, to make them go out and eat leaves and bark.

They stayed alive, and carried kids to term, and then produced milk. So the sprouting worked. But only as part of an entire program.

I also credit my long term breeding program, culling toward hardiness and parasite resistance, for their survival, but that was long term and nothing you can do anything about in a single season.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Keep in mind you need at least a 2:1 calcium phosphorus ratio.
> 
> But with a protein level that high, you aren't going to want to add too much alfalfa in order to do that, because as well as being high in calcium, it is also high in protein. Too much protein causes problems too.
> 
> ...


Ok.... how can I give more calcium then?

I don't get it.... High protein level but they can't eat enough fodder without getting hay?

I wasn't going to switch cold turkey on them. I was going to experiment by producing a few pounds a day and give it to the goats and the chickens. I just thought they might like the fresh food and maybe it would cost a little less than hay to make.... So I wouldn't have to bother AS much with hay....


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

healthyishappy said:


> Ok.... how can I give more calcium then?


Off hand, I'm not sure. But I know there are ways. Offering Dolomite, perhaps?


healthyishappy said:


> I was going to experiment by producing a few pounds a day and give it to the goats and the chickens.


That sounds like a good idea to me.


healthyishappy said:


> I just thought they might like the fresh food


I'll bet they will.


healthyishappy said:


> I don't get it.... High protein level but they can't eat enough fodder without getting hay?


Well, there is a lot more to nutrition than protein level, and a lot more to hay than nutrition. There's also dry matter and fiber to consider, right? If they could forage, you'd see them occasionally bypassing fresh green leaves for the dried up leaves. That's them needing roughage to settle their rumens and keep everything going. (and of course the minerals left behind as the leaves lose their chlorophyll and moisture)

To recap, Too little protein is a problem. Too much protein is a problem. Too poor of a diet is a problem. Too rich of a diet is a problem. Too dry of a diet is a problem and too wet of a diet is a problem... You can't look at just one thing, especially when all the goat needs must come from you. They can't get anything for themselves.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> To recap, Too little protein is a problem. Too much protein is a problem. Too poor of a diet is a problem. Too rich of a diet is a problem. Too dry of a diet is a problem and too wet of a diet is a problem... You can't look at just one thing, especially when all the goat needs must come from you. They can't get anything for themselves.


Ok.. So a mix of both fodder and maybe a grass/ alfalfa hay would be ideal WITH added calcium?


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I’m just here to learn


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Remember that the Nutritional information is in dry matter. so if you are going to dry the fodder before you feed it then the numbers are relevant. but if you feed fodder wet that is when the goat can not eat enough to get the nutrition they need.

fodder really messes with your mind. remember that you feed 20 lbs of grain to your fodder system the weight of the fodder may 60 lbs when it is harvested. but it is still 20 lbs of grain. all you have done is to change the digestibility of the grain. Instead of being 50% digestibility the grain will be 70%.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

This is interesting: https://alifeofheritage.com/farm-living/fodder/

https://ucanr.edu/blogs/blogcore/postdetail.cfm?postnum=11721


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

healthyishappy said:


> This is interesting: https://alifeofheritage.com/farm-living/fodder/
> 
> https://ucanr.edu/blogs/blogcore/postdetail.cfm?postnum=11721


I don't have time to stop and read it at the moment, but I'll enjoy it later tonight.

Personally, my experience with sprouting this past winter has me inclined to encourage you, rather than discourage you, to actually try this and learn what you can from it.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> I don't have time to stop and read it at the moment, but I'll enjoy it later tonight.
> 
> Personally, my experience with sprouting this past winter has me inclined to encourage you, rather than discourage you, to actually try this and learn what you can from it.


I agree. But I was just adding those links so that people could get a look at both the pros and cons of it. I'm going to try it. I don't think it will necessarily cost less but I want some fresh forage for my goats and this I feel is the best way. I know I will still need to give hay and other supplements! Also if I can get a good routine down then if I ever don't have hay for some reason then I will have this.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I got barley and some tubs. Got some barley soaking.
I have a timer that I use for my garden in summer so im going to try and set up a drip line with misters to each box. I ain't going to water three times a day!! I'll just check on them once!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

So I built a rack sorta thing for the barley containers. I cut the angle for it to drain at 15 degrees. It seems REALLY steep. What angle do you think it should be? like maybe a 10?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

If the racks were straight, would the water drain from one into the one below? I can see in my minds eye, that if a hard rain came, seeds washing out from the low side, water accumulation more in the front than the back. I don't know much at all about growing fodder other than what I read through the links you posted. 

I live in a hilly area, seen the way water tends to travel briskly down the slopes. I have built terraces, dug drainage ditches, ect. to slow down and redirect the water. Seems like putting the trays at an angle would be creating a slope. :shrug:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> If the racks were straight, would the water drain from one into the one below? I can see in my minds eye, that if a hard rain came, seeds washing out from the low side, water accumulation more in the front than the back. I don't know much at all about growing fodder other than what I read through the links you posted.


No. The ground on which they sit is level. That is why I added a slant. I just wanted to know how much of a slant to drain well yet also not wash the seeds to the bottom.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> No. The ground on which they sit is level. That is why I added a slant. I just wanted to know how much of a slant to drain well yet also not wash the seeds to the bottom.


Nathan, the slope referred to were the actual trays, being positioned on an angle. I used the slope of the ground as an example for a visual description for the way water travels. Do the trays have to be positioned on angle? Would placing them level, maybe drilling a few more holes in the bottom, work? The water could drain from the top to the bottom instead of out the lower side.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Nathan, the slope referred to were the actual trays, being positioned on an angle. I used the slope of the ground as an example for a visual description for the way water travels. Do the trays have to be positioned on angle? Would placing them level, maybe drilling a few more holes in the bottom, work? The water could drain from the top to the bottom instead of out the lower side.


OH!(doh)(doh)(doh)(doh)(doh)

Umm.... I don't think it drains very well level and will mold. I haven't seen ANY that are level.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> OH!(doh)(doh)(doh)(doh)(doh)
> 
> Umm.... I don't think it drains very well level and will mold. I haven't seen ANY that are level.


gotcha! If ever I consider fodder, will always remember to set the trays at a slope, on purpose. Sorry for the confusion. Purposely creating a slope for planting drainage sounds so counterintuitive. Have only known to plant against the slope to control run off. Hydroponic planting is over my head..... Good luck growing fodder.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> gotcha! If ever I consider fodder, will always remember to set the trays at a slope, on purpose. Sorry for the confusion. Purposely creating a slope for planting drainage sounds so counterintuitive. Have only known to plant against the slope to control run off. Hydroponic planting is over my head..... Good luck growing fodder.


LOL! Thanks! Yeah because you don't grow fodder in soil the mold is a big problem.
I know!! And im running out of ideas!!!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Anybody know if the 24 hour soak counts as day one?
Cause mine are on day two without counting the soak as a day. And they are looking more like day three. So I was thinking if the soak was counted as day one then the seed's would be sprouting a little slow but if it's not counted then they are growing a little fast!


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

healthyishappy said:


> I got barley and some tubs. Got some barley soaking.
> I have a timer that I use for my garden in summer so im going to try and set up a drip line with misters to each box. I ain't going to water three times a day!! I'll just check on them once!


It can be done hydroponically:
http://hulp.landbou.com/wp-content/..._Merino_NZ_-_Hydroponic_Fodder_Production.pdf

Results:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

RhinoWhite said:


> It can be done hydroponically:
> http://hulp.landbou.com/wp-content/..._Merino_NZ_-_Hydroponic_Fodder_Production.pdf
> 
> Results:


Is how im doing it not hydroponically? This is the definition: 1. "the process of growing plants in sand, gravel, or liquid with added nutrients without soil"

The only thing im not doing is adding nutrients!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

@mariarose, Before you recommended that I should feed a grass/alfalfa hay. 
You said most people who fed straight alfalfa have a pasture as well. I'm just curious as to HOW if barley fodder is basically pasture then feeding alfalfa as well as barley fodder could be to much protein?? Does barley fodder have a lot more protein that normal pasture and that's why adding alfalfa would be too much protein??? I'm sorry if this is confusing. I completely trust you opinion I just want to know why.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@healthyishappy You have it correct. That protein percentage you quoted is far higher than normal browse. Most pasture is leaves, shrubs, tree bark, grass. Not grain fodder. If that protein level is really at the level you quoted, then no normal pasture/browse I know of approaches it.

Full disclosure... I'm only responding to what you are saying here. I'm doing no extra research or checking on this on my own.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> @healthyishappy You have it correct. That protein percentage you quoted is far higher than normal browse. Most pasture is leaves, shrubs, tree bark, grass. Not grain fodder. If that protein level is really at the level you quoted, then no normal pasture/browse I know of approaches it.


Oh. Ok thanks for making that clear. 


mariarose said:


> Full disclosure... I'm only responding to what you are saying here. I'm doing no extra research or checking on this on my own.


I know! And Im Grateful for your opinion.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm curious, Is there any way that you can dry the fodder after it reaches prime?
So it would be sorta like making hay???


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

@mariarose. What happens when goats get too much protein? they get fat? Cause at least while my goats are pregnant they could use the extra protein I think.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

healthyishappy said:


> What happens when goats get too much protein?


Kidney failure is a danger with too high protein. Also, Pregnancy can put a lot of pressure on all the organs, including the kidneys.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Kidney failure is a danger with too high protein. Also, Pregnancy can put a lot of pressure on all the organs, including the kidneys.


Thanks. But pregnant goats DO need more protein, do they not? Because mine are looking a little thin. I was thinking the extra protein in the fodder would be good.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

The protein in the fodder is fine. I was only talking about not piling on the protein in the REST of the diet in the attempt to add more calcium, because the barley will be high in phosphorus. Do what you want.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

So, i've been experimenting! Right at stage 3 it doesn't progress any further! I am watering it at least 5 times a day and it is in our house at the perfect temp which is 60-70 degrees f! Anybody got any ideas?? it just turns brown after about day 4!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Too wet, maybe?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Too wet, maybe?


I was thinking this. But I thought it needed to be as wet as possible without molding!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

No, I don't think so. Granted, I didn't go all the way to fodder, but my sprouts lived several days without dying, and I only rinsed them 1 time a day, in my bathroom, which was cold.'

Barley is a grass, and a grass can be overwatered and die.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

It sounds too wet. It needs a chance to dry out without withering. You’ll have to experiment, but I would cut back to 2x a day watering. Make sure you get ALL the water out so there’s no standing water.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Chelsey said:


> It sounds too wet. It needs a chance to dry out without withering. You'll have to experiment, but I would cut back to 2x a day watering. Make sure you get ALL the water out so there's no standing water.


Hmm.. that might be right since they keep turning brown!

There is NO water left. it is at a 10 degree angle and drains out of the bottom!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I feel like I might not be putting enough barley seed though.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> I feel like I might not be putting enough barley seed though.


Pictures? They should only be in a single layer so they're not retaining moisture. I'm speaking mostly from alfalfa seed sprouting for human consumption experience. So small jar sized quantities. My brief experiment with barley fodder ended with a low germination rate because of inconsistent watering and moldy seeds from it being too warm here and not being able to drain it well enough. My new plan is to spread my remaining seed and section off pieces of the grass when it's grown.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Chelsey said:


> Pictures? They should only be in a single layer so they're not retaining moisture. I'm speaking mostly from alfalfa seed sprouting for human consumption experience. So small jar sized quantities. My brief experiment with barley fodder ended with a low germination rate because of inconsistent watering and moldy seeds from it being too warm here and not being able to drain it well enough. My new plan is to spread my remaining seed and section off pieces of the grass when it's grown.


Sure, i'll get some.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

shhh the mills don't want to tell you this. but they add some thing to keep the grain from molding. it also prevents grain from sprouting. so buy seed grain don't over water.
I have wanted to try using a cement mixer to sprout grain. Just put barley and water in the mixer put a screen over the mixers opining if needed and put the mixer on a timer so it runs for ten to 15 minets ever 3 hours. harvest on day 4. mold isn't a problem because of the turning of the mixer.
This is just to sprout the grain so it is more digestible.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Mine sprouted just fine being well more than a single layer.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

fivemoremiles said:


> shhh the mills don't want to tell you this. but they add some thing to keep the grain from molding. it also prevents grain from sprouting. so buy seed grain don't over water.
> I have wanted to try using a cement mixer to sprout grain. Just put barley and water in the mixer put a screen over the mixers opining if needed and put the mixer on a timer so it runs for ten to 15 ever 3 hours. harvest on day 4. mold isnt a problem because of the turning of the mixer.
> This is just to sprout the grain so it is more digestible.


Where do I get seed grain???


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

at the mill where you get your feed


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Mine sprouted just fine being well more than a single layer.


I've done it too, but it seemed the problem is they're too wet. Thats why I mentioned it, but you're right, I should have worded it better. A single layer of seeds should help keep them from molding if they're staying too wet. It should give them a better chance to dry out a little bit more.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

fivemoremiles said:


> at the mill where you get your feed


I only have a local IFA to get it from! I have done some other tests and soaking 3 cups
for 12 hours seems right now to get me almost 100% germination!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

healthyishappy said:


> I have done some other tests and... get me almost 100% germination!


That's fine. You aren't getting the inhibited seed mentioned.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> That's fine. You aren't getting the inhibited seed mentioned.


Thanks! I found when I soak it too long and their isn't very much seed the mat doesn't grow and only a few germinate!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Alright!! I finally got pics today! I have been testing and not do a daily one but the first two pics are a day 5 and the second a day 2 including the soaking time. I think these are by FAR my best and looking good! I think i'm going to keep doing what I did for these!!!


----------



## Miss Norris (Nov 6, 2019)

Hello - this is my first post as a newbie.

I recently started sprouting barley fodder as a supplemental for my Boers. Where I am we are in severe drought and there is little in the ground for them to browse. We are having to chop down branches of eucalyptus to give them some variation and natural diet, so for us fodder is purely supplemental and an attempt to reduce our feed costs and make our grain go further. I've also read that you really need to keep up the fibre from hay if using fodder. I introduced small amounts over several weeks to give their tummies time to adapt. My Boers are also on a combination of Teff and Lucerne hay - the latter's price is through the roof due to demand and drought. I also make my own mix of black sunflower seeds, crushed lupins, a small amount of crushed corn, and add lucerne chaff to slow their eating. 

I started my sprouting system on the cheap - I'd seen lots of expensive set ups but I didn't know if it would work. I now have a 6-day double-tray system and I use kitty litter trays in which I drilled drainage holes because these were the cheapest container I could find for the size I wanted at my local discount store. I can also use the same trays as lids in the initial sprouting stages. I kept 2 trays in reserve without drilling holes to catch the water run off for reuse in the chicken yard and veg patch. I also have 2 identical pail buckets ($1 each). I drilled drainage holes in one and sit this in the other bucket so that I have a colandar for initial grain washing and can still trap the water easily for reuse elsewhere.

Last week I tried a test tray of sunflower sprouts which went down a treat, but for the quantity needed to sprout, they are ordinarily too expensive to use on a daily basis - barley is currently only $20 for a 30kg bag here.

Interestingly my girls and 3-month old kids love the fodder, but my star buck and his paddock companion don't know what to do with it.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

So I took out my first batch today. It wasn't quite ready but almost! The chickens love it! The goats won't even touch it!


----------



## Miss Norris (Nov 6, 2019)

It looks great!
My chickens didn't know what to do with it when I broke it up for them. They only like it if I leave it as a mat.

Keep trying it with your goats. My boys still won't go for it but the girls love it, but it was a new taste sensation for them which took a little getting used to.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Miss Norris said:


> It looks great!
> My chickens didn't know what to do with it when I broke it up for them. They only like it if I leave it as a mat.
> 
> Keep trying it with your goats. My boys still won't go for it but the girls love it, but it was a new taste sensation for them which took a little getting used to.


OK, I will. Thanks. After I left they ate most of it.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> After I left they ate most of it.


:clapping::coolmovesdance)


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> :clapping::coolmovesdance)


Thanks!


----------



## Miss Norris (Nov 6, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> OK, I will. Thanks. After I left they ate most of it.


Just like children when there's no-one to witness a tantrum.
:great:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Miss Norris said:


> Just like children when there's no-one to witness a tantrum.
> :great:


LOL! so true!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Here's my fodder rack and a barley fodder piece at day 7, my rack has two storys but isn't quite finished!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I put in one pound of barley seed and the end result weighed 5 3/4 pounds, so almost a 6-1 ratio.


----------



## Miss Norris (Nov 6, 2019)

That looks yummy!
Hope your goaties appreciate your efforts.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Miss Norris said:


> That looks yummy!
> Hope your goaties appreciate your efforts.


Thanks! But they only eat the top of the grass!! UGH! Once it gets to the white looking grass stem then they won't eat no more! And DEFINITELY not touching the root mass.

Any ideas on how to get them to eat it????


----------



## Miss Norris (Nov 6, 2019)

Are you offering them the whole mat at a time, so they eat it like lawn grass?

Mine will gobble it out of my hand if I offer it with the grains/roots first so that the grassy bits are munched on last. They don't like to eat it off the ground so I use a kiddy wading pool and they eat it up after I've gone. Also, when I started I was breaking it up into what I thought was mouthful sized pieces, but they were still too big for them to manage. Now I cut it through the root mat with a serated knife into chunks no bigger than 2-3cm square or so. 
All gone in minutes.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Miss Norris said:


> Are you offering them the whole mat at a time, so they eat it like lawn grass?
> 
> Mine will gobble it out of my hand if I offer it with the grains/roots first so that the grassy bits are munched on last. They don't like to eat it off the ground so I use a kiddy wading pool and they eat it up after I've gone. Also, when I started I was breaking it up into what I thought was mouthful sized pieces, but they were still too big for them to manage. Now I cut it through the root mat with a serated knife into chunks no bigger than 2-3cm square or so.
> All gone in minutes.


No, I offered it in small chunks and not on the ground. in a feeder and they throw it on the ground!!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I cut it onto tiny little chunks as you suggested, and this time I couldn't see any wasted.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> I cut it onto tiny little chunks as you suggested, and this time I couldn't see any wasted.


:clapping:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> :clapping:


Thanks!!


----------

